# How many PMs?



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

How many PMs do you have in your inbox? I currently have 3,313! :-o I should do some clean-up... :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Apr 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> How many PMs do you have in your inbox? I currently have 3,313! :-o I should do some clean-up... :roll:



I've got 9.

Unless it's really important like a map of off map stashes, my PM's all get deleted as soon as they are read.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2007)

Must be nice being an admin. 

Unread 0, Total 496. 
*Your PM box is 99% full.*


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2007)

A few... But i limit the number of people that can pm me...

Cause some stuff i really don't want to hear...


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> *Your PM box is 99% full.*



Being the admin has its benefits, i.e. unlimited PMs... :lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> Being the admin has its benefits, i.e. unlimited PMs... :lol:



Unlimited PMS?!?!  Man i gotta make sure i don't piss you off anymore...


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 25, 2007)

ummmm....12


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

Jim inspired me. I downloaded all my PMs to a CSV file and deleted them all. I now have 0. I need to try and keep on top of them...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm in the never delete anything club, only 907 though...   I lost a bunch when we switched formats, does that count too?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 25, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm in the never delete anything club, only 907 though...   I lost a bunch when we switched formats, does that count too?



I'm not a pack rat...don't see the need to keep old messages I read once 2 years ago and never since.

It reminds me of my boss who is the pack rat king and who "files" things using a front loader and dump truck.


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome, Paul.
You last visited: Today at 1:32 PM
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 40.



I am teh suckorz on teh intertubez...


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2007)

0 unread - total-102


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm not a pack rat...don't see the need to keep old messages I read once 2 years ago and never since.
> 
> It reminds me of my boss who is the pack rat king and who "files" things using a front loader and dump truck.



That's me, a total pack rat.  I can't explain it, but I do have a hard time throwing _anything_ away....


----------



## ctenidae (May 2, 2007)

101, and I don't recall the reason for most of them. A little surprised the number's that high, actually.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 2, 2007)

Hi!  I'm back.  I have a current total of 195.  This is after I deleted a full inbox of 500 a few months ago.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 3, 2007)

As of now I have 754.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Jim inspired me. I downloaded all my PMs to a CSV file and deleted them all. I now have 0. I need to try and keep on top of them...



As of today:

Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 1763.

Great organizational skills, eh?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> As of today:
> 
> Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 1763.
> 
> Great organizational skills, eh?



:lol:  61 total for me, but I just downloaded them all a few days ago.  I don't think I quite had 1763, but it was up there...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 17, 2008)

Unread 0, Total 69.

Dont think I have ever deleted one either


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2008)

> Welcome, Paul.
> You last visited: Yesterday at 4:10 PM
> Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 48.



Man... you people friggin' hate me...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 17, 2008)

80 for me


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2008)

450, although I had to delete a bunch about a month ago since it was nearing it's limit.


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2008)

97 for me, and most of them are probably from Brian (and therefore unnecessary ).


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2008)

severine said:


> 97 for me, and most of them are probably from Brian (and therefore unnecessary ).



Bah, there's no way that I'd want to talk to you that many times... :roll:

BTW, I'm up to 75 now...


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bah, there's no way that I'd want to talk to you that many times... :roll:
> 
> BTW, I'm up to 75 now...


Out of the 97, 30 are from other people, leaving 67 from Brian.  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2008)

severine said:


> Out of the 97, 30 are from other people, leaving 67 from Brian.  :roll:



If 97 is the total number of PMs then that includes the ones that _you've_ sent too...


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If 97 is the total number of PMs then that includes the ones that _you've_ sent too...


:dunce:  Alright, there are 54 in my inbox.  So 24 of them are from you.  That's still a lot considering we live together and talk regularly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> How many PMs do you have in your inbox? I currently have 3,313! :-o I should do some clean-up... :roll:



Wow..I always delete mine after I respond..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2008)

A whopping 62, and that's from the very beginning.  I guess I've never felt the need to delete them.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 18, 2008)

20 in the Inbox. I usually only keep the ones with phone #s or other similar info.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2008)

462. I have deleted a lot to stay under the limit. Since I almost always quote the original message, I generally keep everything in the "Sent" folder for reference in case I want to look up a past PM and have been trying to stay on top of the "Inbox". FWIW, I completely cleaned out my Inbox at work earlier this week and have never left work with more than half a dozen emails sitting in the Inbox. It is a huge relief to clear that sucker out.


----------



## layla17 (Jan 18, 2008)

I only have 1...nobody likes me :-(


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2008)

layla17 said:


> I only have 1...nobody likes me :-(





> Hi, I'm new here.



Paul

Paul's Avatar
The Dude Abides...

*Join Date: Mar 2005*
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 52

You're too new to be unliked yet. Stick with me, kid. I'll learn ya....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 18, 2008)

DOH!

Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 1801.
*Your PM box is 90% full.*



> Dear bvibert,
> 
> Your private messages box on New England & Northeast Ski Forums - AlpineZone Forums has reached 90% of your allowed quota. To ensure that you do not reach 100% of your allowed messages, you should consider archiving or deleting some of your messages. Please visit this page to do so:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/private.php
> ...



So much for keeping on top of emptying my inbox periodically... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

I only have 85. I just downloaded a crapload.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

I deleted a bunch a few weeks ago but I now have 174...but I have mad groupies and fans on here who PM alot...I enjoy the PM's..


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2008)

484.  i usually just delete enough to stay under the limit.  I bet if i went back and looked, the old ones are from 2005 or something.  

of the 484, i'd bet 480 are from greg saying.....Bumps are effin RAD man!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

188


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

77


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2008)

205, almost half way full.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 18, 2008)

2 in, 2 out, for a grand total of 4. Ever.

Paul ain't got nothin' on me.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 18, 2008)

Terry said:


> 0 unread - total-102



wow!

Unread 0, Total 102.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 18, 2008)

23


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 18, 2008)

46


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2008)

181


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Kind of a dumb thread...except I count everything..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

85


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2008)

My PM Box is currently 100% full.  I should probably do something about that.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> My PM Box is currently 100% full.  I should probably do something about that.



I didn't think goats knew how to use computers??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 19, 2008)

How long before the "Reset GSS's PM count?" thread?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> How long before the "Reset GSS's PM count?" thread?



If Greg ever reset my postcount..payback would be a bitch..he wouldn't dare..


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If Greg ever reset my postcount..payback would be a bitch..he wouldn't dare..



Dang,thems fightin' words GSS


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 19, 2008)

Unread 0, Total 1133.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Unread 0, Total 1133.



Blabber mouth! :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2008)

286 in my inbox; 376 total


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2008)

35 total.
There's very little I have to say I won't say in front of everyone.
Not sure that's a good thing.


----------



## Paul (Nov 19, 2008)

Wo0t!!1!!!!1 I'm kewler than teh ctenidae!!1!!!!11

100, beeeeeeyotch!!!!11111


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2008)

Inbox: 24, 51 total.

-w


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wo0t!!1!!!!1 I'm kewler than teh ctenidae!!1!!!!11
> 
> 100, beeeeeeyotch!!!!11111



There's cool, and then there's smooth.
You can be cool.


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> There's cool, and then there's smooth.
> You can be cool.



You're just jealous Mr. Smoothie.


----------

